# good buy 2010 trs26



## doug518 (Nov 14, 2016)

im going tonight to buy a 2010 johndeer trs26 juns and looks grate $325 . good deal ?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Watch this vid. 
Want my opinion? No. Those trs blowers are murray made and nearly put JD out of the snowblower business. This is *my humble opinion*. Others may have different opinion. It would have to be in pristine condition, like new. 
Thinkng a little more about this.... I suggest you don't buy it. You can do much better getting a Toro or Ariens... Even if you have to spend a few bucks more.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd have to agree but I own a Murray and a TroyBilt and they are acceptable daily use machines. A true JD built blower might be worth it but one a "trash"26.

That's my opinion but if you had 20 some inches of snow and it started I don't think you'd care what anyone said about it. I'm not saying it's trash it's something someone else said and it's always stuck in my head when I see a TRS model. Most people will slam Troy's too as they are pretty cheesy. Not that they are bad just aren't built like a tank like the older stuff was or a Honda is. I've been very happy with my Troy as it's been the main machine doing an almost 400' gravel driveway for a number of years now.
I just think you can do better for 300 bucks.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

2010 TRS26? I don't think so. I think they stopped the TRS (murray built) production back in the mid to late 90s and then JD sold their snowblower line to Briggs and Stratton. Got any photos?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

This is a TRS-26 and I would not pay more than $120 for something in that condition. In fact, I wouldn't pay more than $100 for something like that. IF the auger spins and doesn't make bad noises and the bucket isn't rusted out bad. This one is. 

Used John Deere TRS26 Snow Blower | Riesberg Rental


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

:mellow:


GoBlowSnow said:


> This is a TRS-26 and I would not pay more than $120 for something in that condition. In fact, I wouldn't pay more than $100 for something like that. IF the auger spins and doesn't make bad noises and the bucket isn't rusted out bad. This one is.
> 
> Used John Deere TRS26 Snow Blower | Riesberg Rental


That's a $70 blower. Tops.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

GoBlowSnow said:


> 2010 TRS26? I don't think so. I think they stopped the TRS (murray built) production back in the mid to late 90s and then JD sold their snowblower line to Briggs and Stratton. Got any photos?


I thought the same thing but I didn't want to say because I am not quite sure exactly when they stopped.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I am 97% sure that the TRS and TRX models were last made in 1999 or 2000:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/ariens/Page11.html#question3

Scroll down past the Cub Cadet and Bolens section, to the JD section.

Scot


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

I got my TRS26 and TRS32 in September of 1994. They get much TLC and are still running great. 
Some parts are difficult to find such as the drive sprocket.


----------

